# ICD code for lumbar facet joint dysfunction



## paula f3 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi fellow coders
wondering how would you code  dx for lumbar facet dysfuction.  I am looking @ 739.3, any takers?

Thanks in advance

Paula


----------



## mbort (Feb 9, 2009)

paula f3 said:


> Hi fellow coders
> wondering how would you code  dx for lumbar facet dysfuction.  I am looking @ 739.3, any takers?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> ...



since dysfunction is really not a lesion. I would not use the 739.3.

I use 724.9


----------



## drpremraja (Feb 13, 2009)

I use dx code 739.3 for lumbar dysfunction.

You can see the ICD Annotations for 'nonallopathic lesion' as "Disability, loss of function or abnormality of a body part that is neither classifiable to a particular system nor brought about therapeutically to counteract another disease."

Any other suggestions...


----------

